# Favorite "Unpopular" Villagers?



## MapleSilver (Mar 16, 2018)

We always hear about the popular villagers like Rosie or Stitches but there are a ton of villagers that not a lot of people seem to care about. Now I'm curious, what are some of your favorite less popular villagers? Personally, I really like Alli. Alligators are one of my favorite villager species and I like her blue color scheme. Her house will also go extremely well with the rest of my town. Also I think Puck is kind of underrated. I know we have a lot of lazy penguins but Puck is probably my favorite out of all of them.


----------



## rollerC (Mar 16, 2018)

Sylvana is great.

...I named my town Sylvan and happened to come across her on the Animal Crossing Wiki. It was a match made in heaven.

Also Kitty’s pretty cool. She’s snooty but not TOO snooty y’know


----------



## simfan96 (Mar 16, 2018)

Mitzi is a bit popular so she wouldn't count as an unpopular villager, but she'd be my favorite overall villager throughout the games.

For the absolute least popular according to the popularity lists, I really like Kitty and Monique. Kitty is really cute and I've had her in my original Gamecube game, and just hearing how snobby she is in conversation is hilarious. Monique is really cool as she has that Marilyn Monroe-like look to her, and I find her really unique!

I've seen a lot of people over the years dislike Jambette for her looks and hate having her move into their town, but personally I find Jambette to be adorable! I'd buy her amiibo card to have her move into my own town!

Dotty too, I'd move into my town. I love it when she gets surprised her eyes turn red it's too funny! I definitely like Bon Bon too!

To be honest, there's too many to choose from even in the "unpopular" list!


----------



## AndroGhostX (Mar 16, 2018)

^Because there are actually so many "unpopulars" and compared to the "popular" list.

My two all-time favorite villagers who both are unpopular are Joey and Rod. Tbh, I don't see why people don't like those two?


----------



## John Wick (Mar 16, 2018)

I loathe all the popular ones. 

Everything in the last tier of that opinion list I like.


----------



## softbuck (Mar 16, 2018)

i never see much about tiffany, but i love her so much? i also never see anything about moe and hes one of my favorite villagers!


----------



## MapleSilver (Mar 16, 2018)

AndroGhostx said:


> ^Because there are actually so many "unpopulars" and compared to the "popular" list.
> 
> My two all-time favorite villagers who both are unpopular are Joey and Rod. Tbh, I don't see why people don't like those two?



I like Rod but slightly prefer Samson as a jock mouse. I like his design. Also, I just remembered Hans! I think he's supposed to be based on the Abominable Snowman. He'll be perfect for my winter themed town.


----------



## Valzed (Mar 16, 2018)

I'm don't know which villagers are the popular ones but one of my faves that I never see mentioned is Goose. (I'm guessing Goose is probably unpopular, poor guy.) I had him in my town and really missed him when he left. I didn't think I'd miss him as much as I did.


----------



## allainah (Mar 16, 2018)

i really love peaches, clyde, cube & PUDGE  is one of my top faves, i never hear about him ;c


----------



## theravenboys (Mar 17, 2018)

My favorite is Canberra. I know a lot of people dislike her because she's "ugly" and ngl when I walked into her house after she moved into my town and saw her for the first time I was thinking "uhhh......" because her eyebrows make her look kind of mean haha, but after getting to know her, she's my favorite villager in my town by far. I think her design actually fits her personality quite well and she wouldn't be the same if she had a cuter/softer design.


----------



## tiffanistarr (Mar 17, 2018)

lmfao basically my whole town

More specific:
Bones, Portia, Lobo, Shari, Pietro, Eugene, Coach, Ricky, lord I could go on!

I tried the "Tier 1" villager thing. I moved in Freya, Stitches, and Tia and they're all just bland. Stitches is super adorable and I love the lazy types, but they're just so overhyped. The only "Tier 1" that I really love is Fauna but thats only because she's been in my town since day 1. 

In my second town I got a "Tier 1" dream land. Without scanning anyone in I ended up with a lot of popular ones. It has Marshal, Maple, Blaire, Fang, and Lucky.  Everytime I put that cart in and play on that file I just think about how there is people who would go crazy for that lol


----------



## Sweetley (Mar 17, 2018)

One of my favorites is Cobb. To be honest, I first didn't like him, I even hate him sometimes 
for various reasons. However, when I decided to give him a chance, I start to like him more 
and more. He is sometimes still a little bit creepy, but overall not that bad at all as I thought.
Another villager, which isn't that popular and which I really like is Monique. I always liked her
look and she's also one of my favorite snooty villagers for a long time now. There are more
unpopular villagers I like, but it would take too long to list them all here. But what I can say
is, that lots of my favorites are actually unpopular villagers and after all I don't care how 
popular they are, I still like them.


----------



## carissa.caitlin (Mar 17, 2018)

my favourite low-tier villagers have gotta be cranston, lionel, and buzz. i have no idea how they’re low tier !! cranston is absolutely adorable and his design is really interesting, the colours match a lot with gladys too, which is cool. lionel is an absolute gentleman, an angel sent from above, an underrated beauty. he’s so regal looking !!! and buzz is just so cranky-looking to the point where it’s cute, at least to me. also, gayle’s low tier which surprises me so much ! she’s lovely !!


----------



## allainah (Mar 17, 2018)

tiffanistarr said:


> lmfao basically my whole town
> 
> More specific:
> Bones, Portia, Lobo, Shari, Pietro, Eugene, Coach, Ricky, lord I could go on!



ahh i forgot about Shari, i love her!! she's soo cute. a lot of people think shes ugly for some reason


----------



## betta (Mar 18, 2018)

timbra & baabara, Lionel & mott
I like these guys alot, not sure why nobody talks about them lol


----------



## carissa.caitlin (Mar 18, 2018)

betta said:


> timbra & baabara, Lionel & mott
> I like these guys alot, not sure why nobody talks about them lol



finally lionel getting the recognition he deserves


----------



## KatieCrossing (Mar 18, 2018)

I love Klaus he is so sassy and fabulous lol

- - - Post Merge - - -



allainah said:


> ahh i forgot about Shari, i love her!! she's soo cute. a lot of people think shes ugly for some reason



Omg Shari is adorable!


----------



## John Wick (Mar 18, 2018)

Kudos to all the Kangaroo's.


----------



## Becca617 (Mar 18, 2018)

a lot of the villagers in my main town's signature basically. All of the kangaroos definitely, and most of all Jambette. I actually used to not like Jambette because of the whole lip thing but I decided to get her for trolls and now I actually like her. She fits my forest town very well and I believe she's one of the best normals. I believe everybody should love at least one "ugly" villager. You never know who you might like!


----------



## Ghostlyembryo (Mar 19, 2018)

Moe, he's my absolutely favorite villager and he's absolutely adorable but very underrated.


----------



## RayisNTDO (Mar 19, 2018)

Alfonso likes mario

he was in dōbutsu no mori

i'm editing my dreamie list
die ankha


----------



## Toulousie (Mar 19, 2018)

Not sure how unpopular he is, but I really like Rocco. He lived for a very long time in my old town, 
I was sad when he then moved out one day. I also like Stinky and Pango a lot.


----------



## ILikeFroakies (Mar 20, 2018)

I still amazes me the Cube isn't popular. He is my favourite villager


----------



## ILikeFroakies (Mar 20, 2018)

I also like Cousteau. He's just so sweet and funny at times. He just recently had a fight with Cube and it was the best thing


----------



## Lemonsky (Mar 22, 2018)

I've mentioned her a plenty of times before but Charlise! Many people probably aren't fond of her because she's so green but I think she's just the perfect shade of green and a great uchi villager. She looks so relaxed and generally content with life.


----------



## KingKyle (Mar 22, 2018)

Merry


----------



## Minto (Mar 22, 2018)

Frita is my favorite villager in the entire game. It's a shame I rarely hear people talk about her. She's such a sweet little french fry sheep.


----------



## Jake (Mar 23, 2018)

I really like Ricky and Hazel


----------



## Zelda5820 (Mar 26, 2018)

I like Peewee.  I normally hate the Gorilla animals, but Peewee honestly stalks me. He was in 4 of my games in a row.  Two city folk's and two new leaf's.  Sadly he just moved out recently, I'm so heart broken.  I hated him at first but he just kept stalking me from game to game and he's a cool dude.  Always walked around late at night with a shovel though... hmm..


----------



## John Wick (Mar 27, 2018)

Zelda5820 said:


> I like Peewee.  I normally hate the Gorilla animals, but Peewee honestly stalks me. He was in 4 of my games in a row.  Two city folk's and two new leaf's.  Sadly he just moved out recently, I'm so heart broken.  I hated him at first but he just kept stalking me from game to game and he's a cool dude.  Always walked around late at night with a shovel though... hmm..



I like him too, and had him in WW. 

I normally don't like the ape/monkey villagers either. 

I do like Boone too!


----------



## superdreamcast64 (Mar 28, 2018)

i ADORE Truffles!!!! she looks so feisty, like the kind of person you'd want around if you were planning on getting into some trouble lol


----------



## John Wick (Mar 28, 2018)

superdreamcast64 said:


> i ADORE Truffles!!!! she looks so feisty, like the kind of person you'd want around if you were planning on getting into some trouble lol



I first saw her in WW, and have to admit, she creeped me out. 

After a day of talking to her, and her being peppy, I got to really like her. 

The ugly duckling with a swan inside. ^_^


----------



## Marcy (Mar 28, 2018)

Lobo, he gives me that funny grampa vibe
we go way back so i have a soft spot for the old wolf


----------



## Flare (Mar 28, 2018)

I like Rod, Agnes, Bitty, Tex, Bud, Jay, Shari, Baabara, and Jambette the most.


----------



## pique (Apr 4, 2018)

Jambette obviously, she has always been my girl.


----------



## TheCrystalClods (Apr 4, 2018)

I tend to like a ton of tier two villagers so, I dunno if they really counts but Biskit and Aurora. I mean yeah, they both have their fans,  but compared to the other villagers I adore (the highest ones are in my signature because somehow I got a dream town), they pail in love comparisons. I just love both of their eyes.


----------



## geetry (Apr 4, 2018)

Melba! She was one of my first ever 5, and she's the sweetest koala ever. I love her so much.

I also really like Bangle. I moved her out and I totally regret it. She brought such hype to my town.


----------



## Chewy.7204 (Apr 4, 2018)

My unpopular babies are Aurora, Wendy, Velma, and Avery!


----------



## Cascade (Apr 4, 2018)

Wslt and Henry are my favorites


----------



## toxapex (Apr 5, 2018)

OH MAN A BUNCH uhhh lobo pango hazel kidd rocco punchy(? I think he might be popular tho) butch tipper felicity queenie snake

*SHARP INHALE* 

And my all time (non-top tier) faves are rod, puddles and ESPECIALLY AURORA!!!! SHES MY NUMBER ONE (tied with whitney but still)
THEYRE SO CUTE!!????


----------



## darlingplease (Apr 6, 2018)

I personally love Tabby and Freckles!


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Apr 6, 2018)

sylvana and nana deserve more love.


----------



## dveggs (Apr 8, 2018)

Yall sleeping on Pashmina and Tutu


----------



## AccfSally (Apr 10, 2018)

Sally!

Also Hazel, Ricky, Claude and some others.


----------



## arkitty (Apr 10, 2018)

Gala and Butch! These two are adorable!❤


----------



## Bangaa (Apr 10, 2018)

I'm not sure how unpopular Tiffany and Ruby are, but I adore them! I hardly hear anything about them, especially Tiffany.


----------



## Buttonsy (Apr 24, 2018)

I will defend Moose to the end, he's such a charming mouse and I would happily have him in any of my towns, and he was the first move-out I ever had in a game that I was really sad about.


----------



## piercedhorizon (Apr 25, 2018)

I love Pietro! Im not sure where he stands in the "popular" tiers. I know people arent fond of him  due to him looking like a clown but I love him to death.


----------



## deuces (Apr 28, 2018)

never does a day go by where i dont tell everyone how much i STAN rooney!! he was my first AC crush lol 
i JUST let him leave my town a couple months ago cause he kept asking to leave and i felt so bad but hes my favorite villager EVER 
but besides him rod is underrated!! hes a little muscle mouse, who cant love him!


----------



## Croconaw (Jun 8, 2018)

My favorite is definitely Mac!


----------

